# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  رؤيةٌ جديدةٌ في تَفسير معلقة امريء القيس

## ابو وليد البحيرى

رؤيةٌ جديدةٌ في تَفسير معلقة امريء القيس
د. أيوب جرجيس العطية 


 *رؤيةٌ جديدةٌ في تَفسير المُقدّمَة  الطَّلليّة- مُعلّقة امريء القيس نموذجا
*
*فاتحة:
هذه الدراسة جاءت محاولةً على نص امرئ القيس لأسباب متعددة:
1ـ لأنه نصِّ عربي قديم شاع عنه بأنه مفكك الأجزاء لا وحدة فيه فيثبت التحليل خلاف  ما هو مشهور.
2ـ وجاهلي لأنه يرى ضرورة إقامة جسور بين هذا الخط الوافد في التحليل، والموروث  الأدبي.
3ـ ولأن القصيدة متداولة بين طلاب العربية ودارسيها، ومعنى ذلك أن تحليلها سيفتح  آفاقاً في تحليل النصوص ولا سيما القديمة منها.
تقسيم النصّ ومفاتِحُه:
شاع عند الدارسين والنقاد أن معظم النصوص القديمة تلتزم ببناء تقليدي  الوقوف على  الأطلال، ثم الدخول في الموضوع (المدح، الهجاء، الوصف...)، ثم  يختمها بأبيات من  الحكمة، وهذه الأجزاء أو الموضوعات لا تلاحم بينها ولا  يربطها رابط بمعنى أنها  تفتقر إلى الوحدة الموضوعية (الفنية).
أقول:آن للدارس أن يتأمل النص الشعري، وينظر إليه نظرة فاحصة وشمولية ليتمكن من  الوقوف على مفاتيح النص وتقسيماته ودلالاته .
وإذا وقف الناقد على مفاتيح النص صار التحليل في صميم النصّ ومعناه، وقرُب من مراد  الشاعر ورؤاه.
فالمتأمل في معلقة امرئ القيس يجد أنّها غوص في شجن الذات، في آمالها  وآلامها،  يتخللها موقف شعوري عام تتقابل لوحاته وتتراسل ليمنح القصيدة  حركة ويبعدها من  الرتابة والسكون[1].
ولا بأس أن يستعين الباحث أو يستأنس بمناهج ـ فضلاً عن النص ـ كالمنهج  النفسي إن  لزم الأمر، وإن كان المنهج الأسلوبي لا يعترف بما هو خارج  النصّ.
وبدأً فالموقف الشعوري الذي تنبعث منه القصيدة هو الإحساس بالضعف  والانكسار: في  زوال دولة (كِنْدة)، أو(مملكته)، ومطاردة (المنذر بن ماء  السماء) له حتى وصل  القسطنطينيّة ([2])، ويشير (د.جواد علي) أن مطاردة  المنذر لامرئ القيس كانت أعنف  شيء أصاب الشاعر بعد مقتل والده ([3]).  فامتلأت نفسه بالتوتر والضيق وبلغ به  الإحساس بالعجز حداً عطل قدرته على  تجاوز وضعه المتأزم ولم يجد من سبيل ينتهجُه إلا  الحُلم الذي تتمثل فيه  القوة والانتصار ليعوض ما افتقده من قوة تمكنه من تحقيق ما  يصبو إليه.  وليس الموقف الشعوري هو أزمة جنسية عميقة كما يتصور بعض الكتاب([4]).
ويتعلق بالماضي الذي يرى فيه القوة والصلابة، أو يسرح مع الحُلم فيتحقق له  بالخيال  ما لا يقدر عليه في حاضره المشهود، وذلك مايفسره علم النفس،ويسميه  بـظاهرة  (التعويض) ([5]).
وبناء على ذلك فالشاعر بنى قصيدته على شكل لوحات أو مقاطع أو وحدات (ثمان)  متقابلة  أ أو متضادة، فإذا كان يعاني من حالة نفسية متأزمة ومنهارة ,  وضعيفا أمام المرأة،  وعانى من هول الليل وثقله فقد مثلت تلك الحالات لوحات  (الطلل، و فاطمة، و الليل)  وما فيها من نظائر دلالية من (الضعف  والانكسار).
ولأنه يعاني صراعا ً بين الضعف والقهر في الواقع المشهود , وبين قوة و نصر  مرجو وهو  حلم مفقود , فقد مثلت لوحات (اللهو والمجون، بيضة الخِدر، الخيل،  السيل ) تلك  الحالات وما فيها من نظائر دلالية (القوة والانتصار).
فالتجربة تبدو ذات طبيعة درامية تتقابل فيها الأضداد متصارعة بين قبول  ورفض، بين  واقع مشهود وحلم مفقود في ذلك تشكل القصيدة، وهي تتكون من ثماني  لوحات:
1
لوحة الطلل
من ب1 ـ ب9
2
لوحة اللهو والمجون
من ب10 ـ 18
3
لوحة المرأة (فاطمة)
من 19 ـ 22
4
لوحة بيضة الخِدر
من 23 ـ 43
5
لوحة الليل
من 44 ـ 48
6
لوحة الذئب
من 49 ـ 52
7
لوحة الخيل (الفرس)
من 53 ـ 70
8
لوحة السيل
من 71 ـ 83
تتشابك بعض هذه اللوحات ببعضها بعلاقات انفصال واتصال،تراسل وتضاد على النحو الآتي  ([6]):
تتراسل لوحة (الطلل) مع لوحة (المرأة) مع لوحة (الليل) في مستوى دلالي واحد.
فلوحة (الطلل) تتشكل من النظائر الدلالية الآتية:
البكاء (نبك، ناقف حنظل، عَبْرة مهراقة)، ورجاء الآخرين،(قفا، وقوفاً لا  تهلك  أسى..) وهي نظائر تسهم في تأليف لوحة متناظرة هي(الضعف).
وهنا تظهر الذات على علاقة انفصام مع الطلل؛ لأنه مصدر شقاء وتعاسة البقاء فيه  مستحيل ما دام الأحبة قد رحلوا عنه.
ولوحة (المرأة) فيها نظائر دلالية هي:الخنوع (مهلاً، أجملي، والاستسلام،  سلي ثيابي  من ثيابك تنسل، حبك قاتلي، ما ذرفت عيناك)، والعجز من مباشرة  الفعل، والاعتماد  عليها (أجملي ، سُلَّي)، وعدم القدرة على التحدي (مهما  تأمري القلب يفعل)، وهذه  النظائر تشكل لوحة سمتها (الضعف)، وهنا تظهر  علاقة انفصام بين الذات الشاعرة  والمرأة لأنها آمرة قوية متجبرة، أما  الذات الشاعرة فهي شخصية ضعيفة تترجى المودة  وتستجدي الحنان.
وتتشكل لوحة (الليل) من نظائر دلالية أخرى هي: الشكوى من الليل (وليل كموج  البحر،  كأن نجومه شدّت بيذبُل)، وتمني زواله (ألا انجل بصبح)، والحسرة  (وما الإصباح منك  بأمثل) وهي نظائر تألف لوحة متناظرة هي (الضعف).
وتتراءى علاقة انفصام ثالثة بين الذات المتكلمة والليل، فالليل يبدو عملاقاً لا  سلوى فيه ولا سكن.
وهذه اللوحات الثلاث تتلاحم فيما بينها في مستوى دلالي واحد هو (الضعف) وتنتظم في  زمن واحد هو الحاضر المقول فيه القصيدة
وهذه اللوحات تضادّها لوحات أُخر هي: لوحة (اللهو والمجون)، فنجد الكرم،  (عقرت  مطيتي)، والتسلّط (سيري، أرخي، لا تبعديني)، والزهو بالمغامرات  الجنسية (مثلك حبلى  طرقت، ألهيتها، تحتي شق لم يحول)، وهذه نظائر دلالية  تكون لوحة هي (القوة) وهنا  تبدو الذات الشاعرة (المتكلمة) متحدة مع معاني  اللهو والمجون.
وفي لوحة (بيضة الخدر) نجد: الثقة بالنفس (لا يرام خباؤها، تمتعت بها،  تجاوزت  أحراساً)، والظفر ونيل المطالب (تمايلت عليّ)، والجرأة والإقدام  (جئت وقد نضتْ،  خرجتُ بها، أجزنا ساحة الحي) وهي نظائر دلالية تشكل لوحة  متناظرة هي (القوة).
ومن الجدير بالذكر أن حديثه عن مغامراته الجنسية تبدو ليست حقيقية، إنّما  هو نوع من  أحلام اليقظة لجأ إليها الشاعر عندما تضخم إحساسه بالعجز ولم  يجد عالماً آخر يحقق  منه ما عزّ عليه تحقيقه في الواقع وعلاقاته بـ  (عنيزة، حبلى، بيضة الخدر) إنما هي  علاقات على مستوى الخطاب العري، وليس  على الواقع لأمور منها:
1ـ أنه يزعم أنه ظفر بالحبلى، والمرضع، والممنّعة في خدرها،فلو فعل ذلك كله فهل  يحتاج إلى أن يمتدح بما فعل ؟
ويزهو به بغية الوصول إلى واحدة تأبّتْ عليه وعجز عن نيلها ؟ ولم َيتذلل أمام واحدة  وهو المتسلط على النساء والمتصرف في أقدارهن ؟
2ـ أن بعض الأخبار تشير إلى أنه كان مُفركاً تبغضه النساء ([7]).
3ـ أحاديثه عن المغامرات وإنْ منحته شيئاً من التماسك والقوة لا تمكنه من  الاندماج  في إطار الجماعة، بل الجماعة على نقيض من ذلك تستهجن ذلك السلوك  وتزدريه.
وفي ضوء ذلك يمكن القول:إنّ حديثه عن مغامرته إنما هي تعويض لما يعانيه من ضعف  وتخاذل.
ولوحة (الذئب) تشير إلى أن الشاعر أقوى منه (وواد، قفر قطعته) إلا أنه  اعترف أنهما  سواسية فكلاهما إذا ما نال شيئاً أفاته (أنفده) والعلاقة بين  الذات المتكلمة والذئب  علاقة اتحاد وألفة.
ولوحة (الخيل) تبدو: ضخمة (هيكل، جلمود صخر، عظيم الجنبين، و شديد، يزل  اللبد عن  حال متنه، يلوي بأثواب العنيف، المثقّل)، والسرعة والنشاط (مكرّ  مفرّ مُدبر معاً،  اهتزامه كفلي المرجل، كخذروف الوليد) وتشكل لوحة متناظرة  هي(القوة)
وأما (السيل والمطر) فيتّسم بالغزارة (برق ذو لمعان، سحاب متراكب، حبي، سح  الماء،  وشدة الاندفاع، يكبّ على الأذقان، دوح الكنَهْبُل، وأنزل منه  العُصم من جبل القنان،  لم يترك بتيماء جذع نخلة) وهي تسهم في تكوين لوحة  متناظرة هي (القوة).
وإذا كانت لوحات (الطلل، والمرأة، والليل) تتلاحم في مستوى دلالي واحد هو  (الضعف  والانكسار) فإن اللوحات الأخرى (اللهو والمجون، بيضة الخدر،  والخيل، والذئب،  والسيل) تمثل مستوى دلاليا مضاداً وهو القوة والانتصار  الذي ينشده، غير أن يلحظ أن  الغاية من لوحتي (اللهو، وبيضة الخدر) هي  التمرد على المجتمع وأعرافه فهي تتسم بـ  (علاقة انفصال) أما في لوحات  (الخيل، الذئب، السيل) فالغاية منها التقرب من العالم  المحيط به والتواصل  معه وتمثل قيمه، وهو ما لم يتمكن الشاعر من تحقيقه فاستحالت  (البطولة) ـ  الممثلة في الخيل ـ إلى صيد وقنص وأمور عابرة (عنّ لي سرب، ألحقنا   بالهاديات، عادي عداءً بين ثور ونعجة)، واستحال (العطاء) المتمثل في  (السيل) إلى  تدمير وهلاك.
ويتضح أكثر عندما نتحدث عن مستويين من مستويات النصّ:
مستويات اللغـة:
الأول: المستوى التركيبي:
تبدأ اللوحة الأولى - وهي لوحة الأطلال - بجملة فعلية:
1ـ قَفَاَ نَبْكِ مِنْ ذِكُرَى حَبِيبٍ وَمَنْزِلِِسِقْ  طِ اللِّوَى  بَيْنَالدَّخُول  ِ فَحَوْ مَلِ
وهو فعل أمر يدل على (الالتماس)، يطلب من صحبه أن يشاركوه في حزنه، والعربي  لا يطلب  المشاركة من صحبه في أحزانه إلا إذا كان ذا مصاب جلل، وهذا إنْ  دلّ على شيء فإنّما  يدل على الحالة النفسية التي كان عليها الشاعر عند نظم  القصيدة فهو ضعيف عاجز لا  يستطيع أن يفعل شيئاً بمفرده فمضى يطلب المعونة  من الآخرين.
وإذا كان (قفا) يدل على السكون، فإنّ (نبك) تدل على الجزم والانقطاع، فيظل  الزمن)  جامداً عند لحظتي (الوقوف) و (البكاء) وإن كان الفعل ـ نحوياً يدل  على التجدد  والحدوث إلا أن (نبك) مقيد بـ (قفا) فإذا انتفى الأول انتفى  الثاني.
ونكّر (حبيب ومنزل) لإفادة الشمول والعموم بمعنى أنه يطلب مشاركتهم لأدنى سبب.
وإذا كان قد تشبّث بـ (الأشخاص) فإنه قدْ تشبّث بـ (الجمادات) فذكر (المنزل،  والدخول، وحومل) ثم:
2ـ فَتُوِضحَفَاْلِ  مقْرَاةِ لَمْ يَعْفُ رَسْمُهَلِمَا نَسَجَتْهَا مِنْ جَنُوبٍ  وَشَمْأَلِ
وما أكثر من ذكر (الأماكن) إلا ليزداد شجنه وحزنه،ثم يعود إلى الماضي حيث  أدخل (لم)  على (يعف) فالرسوم لم تندثر تماماً بل باقية، ونحن نحزن، ولو  زالت لاسترحنا ويزيده  أسى أنها أصبحت مسرحاً للظباء بقوله:
3ـ تَرى بَعَرَ الآرْآمِ فِي عَرَضَـاتِوقِيـ  ـعانِها كَأَنَّهُ حَبُّ فُلْفُلِ
ثم تتحول الجمل الفعلية إلى اسمية بقوله في:
4 _ كَأَنِّي غَدَاةَ الْبَيْنِ يَوْمَ تحملوالَدَى سَمُراتِ الَحْيِّ  نَاقِفحَنْظَلِ
جملة اسمية تدل على الدوام والثبوت، وكأن حاله الدائمة هي البكاء الغزير  كما تجري  الدموع من ناقف الحنظل وزاد الشاعر لفظاً جديداً هو (كأنّ) فعمد  إلى التشبيه لتجسيد  الحالة (المعنوية) إلى (حسية ملموسة).
والجملة الاسمية تتراسل مع حالته الدائمة التي يعيشها (الحزن، والذكرى، والحسرة)  وهذه الجملة تتراسل مع البيت الذي يليه:
5ـ وُقُوفاً بِهَا صَحْبي عَلَيَّ مَطِيَّهُميقُول  ُونَ: لاتَهلِكْ أَسىً  وَتَجَمَّلِ
فلقد وقف صحبُهُ بتلك الديار يوم رحل منها أهلها، وأوقفوا مطاياهم لأجله،  شفقة به،  ورغبة في التخفيف، يواسونه (لا تهلك أسى وتجملْ) التماساً، وبناء  على ذلك يتضح أن  بناء الجملة يتناسب مع حالته النفسية فكثرتْ فيها عناصر  التحويل، فنجد الاستغناء بـ  المصدر (وقوفاً) عن الفعل (وقف)، والتغيير في  ترتيب الجملة (وقوفاً....، وأصلها  (وقوف صحبي مطيهم بها عليّ)، ثم زيادة  المصدر (وقوفاً) ليفيد توكيد الحث).
تتبعها جملة اسمية تتراسل مع ثبات الزمن، عند لحظتي (الوقوف والبكاء) في البيت  الأول:
6ـ وإِنَّ شِفَائِي عَبْرَةٌ مُهْراقَةفَهَلْ  عِنْدَ رَسْمٍ دَارِسٍ مِنْ مُعَوَّلِ
ومن المعلوم أن الجملة الاسمية تدل على (الثبات والدوام) وهي جملة محولة  بزيادة  عنصر توكيد (إنّ) وذلك لحاجة الشاعر لتوكيد ما هو بحاجة إلى توكيده  وهو شفاؤه مما  أصيب به.
وهو يبحث عن الشفاء يضعف ثانية،فيطلب من الآخرين البكاء فهل عند رسم دارس من مبكى  ؟؟
واستغراقه في الذكرى لم يقف عند طلب الشفاء، بل أوغل في حالات الوجدان الماضية،  فمضى يطلب حالة تتشابه مظاهرها مع:
7ـ كَدَأْبِكَ مِنْ أُمِّ الْحَوْ يرِثِقَبْلَهوَج  َارَتِها أُمِّ الرِّبابِ  بِمَأْسَـــلِ
جملة اسمية محولة استغنى الشاعر فيها عن العامل (قفا) ثم أفراد الخطاب  للواحد  كدأبك) والأصل أن يخاطب المثنى كما في(قفا)، فيقول كدأبيك، وهذا  تحويل آخر، وكأنه  أراد الإسراع في طلب ما يريد فاكتفى بخطاب الواحد، أو  لأنه اهتم به هنا هو مماثلة  الحالتين (الحاضرة)، (الماضية) في وجدانه لذلك  قال:
8ـ إِذَا قَامَتاتَضَوَّع  َ المِسْكُ مِنْهُمَا نَسِيمَ الْصِّبَا جَاءَتْ بِرَيَّا  الْقَرَنْفُلِ
أراد أن يخرج من حالة الكآبة والحزن فعدل الجملة الشرطية ثم زاد عنصراً آخر  هو  المفعول المطلق (نسيم الصبا، تنسّم نسيم الصبا) وإذا كان المعنى تضوع  المسك منها  تضوعاً مثل نسيم الصبا فـ (النسيم) قام مقام صفت لمصدر محذوف  فالتحويل هنا أكثر:  حذف المصدر (متضوعاً) وموصوفه (مثل) لتغير الحالة  النفسية هنا فتذكر فرحاً  وابتهاجاً، تضوع المسك، نسيم الصبا، ريا القرنفل،  في جوِّ من الكآبة والحزن، ولئلا  تنفتح بنية الطلل ضمّها فعاد إلى الحزن  بقوله:
9_فَفَاضَتْ دُمُوعُ الْعَيْنِ مِنِّي صَبَابَةًعَلى الْنَّحْرِ حَتَّى بَلَّ  دَمْعِي محْمَليِ
فعاد إلى حزنه وآلامه ثم عدل إلى الجملة الفعلية، ثم قيّد الجملة بحرف الجر  (في)  لإفادة الاختصاص أو التعيين، وزاد (صبابة) ليبين علة انسكاب الدموع  على نحره.
لقد جاءت الجملة (بلّ دمعي...) على الأصل؛ لأنه قصد الإخبار عن أمر كأن  السامع  يعرفه، ويسلّم به فلا يحتاج إلى تحويل عناصر وهنا نلمح تراسلاً بين  بنية هذه الجملة  وبين بنيتها في البيت الأول من اللوحة، فجاءت اللوحة  كأنها دائرة مغلقة ما تنطلق من  نقطة حتى تعود إليها مرة أخرى.
وتتلو هذه اللوحة لوحة ثانية مباينة لها في طبيعة حدثها هي (اللهو والمجون)  وتتكون  من (ب10 ـ 18) من النص. فهل يا ترى تختلف عنها في بنائها التركيبي  ؟
تبدأ اللوحة بقوله:
10ـ أَلا رُبَّ يَوْمٍ لَكَ مِنْهُنَّ صَالِحٍوَلا سِيمَّا يَوْمٍبِدَارَةِ  جُلْجُـــل
بدأ الشاعر جملته بأداة الاستفتاح (ألا) وكأن الجملة منفصلة عما سبق، وأما  الجملة  الاسمية فقد جاءت محولة فزاد (رُب) لإفادة التكثير، كأنه يحتاج إلى  أيام جميلة  متكاثرة يملؤها الفرح.
وذكر (يوم) على أنها خبر لمبتدأ محذوف عند النحويين ثم عيّن المكان (دارة  جلجل)  لأنه تميّز من بقية الأيام، في حين جعل (يوم العقر) و (يوم دخول  الحذر) عاماً.
وهذا العدول المتعدد بدءاً بذكر (ألا) والتحويلات الأخرى مؤذن بحالة جديدة،  فالبكاء  والحزن والضعف والانكسار، يكاد يتحول إلى قوة وانتصار من اقتحام  للخدور، وتحدّ  المشاعر، ولا مبالاة بالآخرين فيقول:
11ـ وَيَوْمَ عَقَرْتُ لِلْعَذَارَى مَطِيِّتي فَيَا عَجَباًمِنْ كُورِهَا  الُمتَحَمَّلِ
جملة فعلية محوّلة عن الأصل أصلها (واذكر يوم عقرت مطيتي للعذارى) إن  اهتمام الشاعر  بـ (عقر) ولمن عقر له المطية (العذارى) جعله يقوم ما حقه  التأخير، ثم أخرج الأسلوب  من الخبر إلى الإنشاء بقوله (فيا عجبُ...) وذكر  (يا عجباً) لإفادة التعظيم أيضاً  لأن العرب إذا أرادت أن تعظم أو الخبر  جعلته نداء فكأنك قلت: تعالَ يا عجبُ فهذا  أبلغ من قولك عجيب، ثّم تزداد  عنده النشوة بما صنع فيأنف عن الطعام وتبقى العذارى  يتناولن اللحم كأنهن  يتهادين الحرير المفتل.
12ـ فَظَلَّ الْعَذَارَى يَرْتِمَينَبِلَ  حْمِهَا وَشَحْمٍ كهُدَّابِ الدِّمَقْسِ  الُمَفَّتلِ
ولما ازدهت عنده النشوة بما صنع جعله هذا التغير يعمد إلى الجملة فيدخل  فيها عناصر  متعددة من التحويل أولها تحول الفاعل (العذارى) عن موقعه  الأصلي إلى مركز الصدارة  للاهتمام به، ثم زاد على الفعل ضميراً عائداً  ([8]) على الفاعل لتوكيد (الفعل)، وهو  (النون) وجاء بعنصر أخر هو (ظل)  ليفيد منه الإشارة إلى الزمن الذي حدث فيه الفعل،  وأردفها بتشبيه جميل  فقدْ شبه اللحم اللذيذ كالحرير الأبيض اللطيف، وقال: (المفتل)  وهو يفيد  الكثرة ولو قال المفتول لكان للقليل والكثير ([9]) .
وهذا أول يوم أما الثاني فهو:
13ـ وَيَوْمَ دَخَلْتُالْخِدْ  رِ خَدْرَ عُنَيْزَةٍفَقَا  لَتْ لَكَ الْوَيْلاتُ  إِنَّكَ مُرْجِلي
وهنا يتداخل صوت الشاعر مع صوت (عنيزة) فجاءت الجملة على أصلها: دخلت الخدر  خدر  عنيزة، لأن غايتها الإخبار.أما صوت عنيزة فقد جاء جملة اسمية محوّلة،  قدم الجار:  (لك) على المبتدأ (الويلات) لإفادة الاختصاص بالدعاء له لا  لغيره.
أما الجملة (إنك مرجلي) فقد زاد عنصراً (إنّ) لتوكيد الجملة، ثم يتعالى صوتها في  قوله:
14ـ تَقُولُ وَقَدْ مَالَ الْغَبِيط بِنَامَعاًعَقَر  ْتَ بَعيري يَا امْرأَ القَيْسِ  فَانْزِلِ
جملة (وقد مال......) اعتراضية محولة تُبْين حالهما، زاد فيها (قد) لتحقيق الحدث  وتوكيده و(معاً) هو حال.
أما الجملة الفعلية في حديث عنيزة فقد جاء على الأصل،والتمست منه النزول  بفعل الأمر  (انزل) ويمكن أن يكون تمنياً لأنه لا سبيل لحصوله وقد انثنى  عليها يقبلها فصارا  معاً في شق واحد ([10]).
ويلحظ هنا أن (عنيزة) تدرجت في تعبيرها عن مقاصدها فبدأت بالدعاء عليه (لك  الويلات)  ثم تلتْهُ بما يحرك فيه النخوة (إنك مرجلي) فتمشى راجلة بعد أن  كانت راكبة عزيزة  مدللة لتلجأ إلى حيلة أنثوية لتنجو من طيشه (عقرت  بعيدي)، أما حين أعياها الأمر  عمدت إلى الفعل الواضح (أنزل) لكن امرأ  القيس ما يزال على إصراره وتحديه لمشاعرها  وعدم اكتراثه بما يصيبها من  إساءة.
15ـ فَقُلْتُ لَهَا سِيري وأرْخِي زِمَامَهُوَلا تُبْعِدِيني مِنْ  جَنَاكِاُلْمعَـ  لَّلِ
وهنا يعلو صوته على رغبات (عنيزة) فيأمرها بـ (سيري، وأرخي) على سبيل  الإلزام فامرؤ  القيس ما يزال يستشعر في نفسه شيئاً من القوة يدفعه إلى  التسلط والجبروت.
ولما عزّ عليه أن ينال منها لتأبّيها لم يجد وسيلة يرضى بها غروره سوى التباهي بما  نال من غيرها من النساء بقوله:
16فَمِثْلِكِ حُبْلَى قَدْ طَرَقْتُ وَمُرْضِعٍفَأَل  هيْتُهَا عَنْذِي تَمائِمَ  مُحْوِلِ
هذه جملة محوّلة وأصلها (طرقت امرأة حبلى مثلك) لكن الشاعر لم يُرد الأخبار  عمّا  حدث، إنما قصد أموراً منها ما يتعلق بالشاعر نفسه ومنها ما يتعلق  بالمخاطبة، لذلك  أحدث تحولاً في بُنية الجملة فقدم ما حقه التأخير (مثلك)  وأدخل عليها رُبّ لإفادة  التكثير ثم حذفها مكتفياً بالفاء (فمثلك) ورغبة  منه في فلِّ ما تماسك من شخصية  (عنيزة)، ولم يكتف بهذا بل جرّدها من كل ما  يميزها من الأخريات فإذا هي شبيهة  بالحبلى والمرضع من نساء الآخرين، ثم  أضاف إلى الفعل (قد) ليزيل أي شك يخامر نفس  (عنيزة) وكأنه يتباهي أو  يُنفّق نفسه عليه فيقول: إن الحامل والمرضع لا ترغبان في  الرجال وهما  ترغبان فيه لجماله ([11]) ويظهر أنه سلطان الغرام بقوله (ألهيتها) ولم  يقل  أشغلتها ؛ لأن الإلهاء أشد منه، فالإلهاء يكون بالقلب والجوارح خلافاً   بالانشغال لا يكون إلا بالجوارح، فعظّم نفسه وقدرته أيّما تعظيم.
غير أن التباهي بالظفر لا يشفي غليل النفس، بل لا بُد من التأكيد على ميل  المرأة  إليه وتعلقها به تعلقاً شديداً لا يصرفها إلا أمر مهم أو ضروري  يقول:
17ـ إِذا ما بَكى مَنْ خَلْفِها انْصَرَفَتْ لهُ بِشِقٍّوَتحْتي شِقّها لم  يُحَوَّلِ
ولما أراد أن يصف شدة تعلقها به لم تكن تنصرف إلا لأمر مهم فجعل الجملة  الخبرية  (انصرفت المرأة لطفلها من خلفها بشق، جملة شرطية لا تنصرف عن  الشاعر الجذاب إلا  لبكاء الطفل وصراخه، فأتى بالشرط ليعبر عن مراده، وأما  الجملة الثانية فقد عمد  الشاعر إلى إجراء وتحويل لأمر مقصود أيضاً فقدم  الظرف (تحتي) وخصصه بياء المتكلم  ليؤكد حضور (الأنا) أو الذات المتكلمة في  حضرة (الآخر).
وكأن الطفل منافس خطير للعاشق يأبى أن تنصرف عنه المعشوقة ولو لحظة عابرة،  ثم غير  بُنية الفعل إلى (المبني للمجهول) بقوله (لم يُحوّل) وأصلها (لم  تُحولْ شقَّها) أي  أن العاشق لم يسند فعل التحويل إلى المعشوقة لينفي بذلك  دلالة الكلام على نفورها  منه أو رغبتها عنه.
يتبع
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

رؤيةٌ جديدةٌ في تَفسير معلقة امريء القيس
د. أيوب جرجيس العطية 
*
18- وَيَوْماً على ظَهْرِ الْكَثيبِ تَعَذَّرَتْ عَليَّ وَآلَتْ حَلْفَةً لم  تَحَـلَّلِ
ويلحظ هنا أن بناء الجملة في هذه اللوحة قد ارتبط بالحالات الوجدانية  المتقلبة،  حالةً تلو حالةً، فلذا كثرت فيه الجمل المحولة عن الأصل.
أما اللوحة الثالثة(لوحة المرأة =فاطمة) فتبدو متباينة من حيث الحدث عن  اللوحة  الثانية فهي تجسد حالة الضعف والاستخذاء (الخضوع)، يبدو فيها  العاشق مخذولاً يستعطف  ويتذلل ويتصاغر، ويترجي خيراً يأتيه من المعشوقة،  يقول:
19: أَفاطِمَ مَهْلاً بَعْضَ هذاالتَّدَلّلِ وَإِن كنتِ قد أَزْمعْتِ صَرْمي  فأَجْمِلي
يبدأ الشاعر البيت بالنداء ؛ لينبه (فاطمة) لما يقول وجاء بـ(الهمزة )  لأنها أقل  الحروف في أدوات النداء فاختارها لخفتها، وكأن حالته النفسية لا  تتحمل ألفاظاً ذات  حروف كثيرة، ويزيده وضوحاً حذف (التاء) من (فاطمة ـ  فاطمَ) ثم تلاها بجملة (مهلاً)  ملتمساً، استغنى فيها عن الفعل (تمَهلْ)  لأنّ همه أن يعرّفها الأمر الذي يرجو منها  أن تحققه، ويبدو أن جملة (بعض  هذا التدلل) أصلها: إن كان هذا منك مذللاً فاقصري،  توضحه الجملة الثانية:  وإن كان عن بغض فأجملي ([12]) لكنه حوّل في الجملة كثيراً،  وأراد أن يجعل  الجملة الثانية شرطية فقط لأنه أراد أنْ يحصر الفراق فإن كان من أجل   القطعية والفراق فسيترك جُرحاً للعاشق يصعب التئامه ؛ ولهذا يكلم المعشوقة  بلطف  وأدب واستخذاء بقوله:
20ـأغَرَّكِ منِّي أنحبَّكِ قاتِلي وَأَنَّكِ مهما تأْمري الْقلبَ يَفْعَلِ
ثم أراد (أن يستعد قوته , فيسأل المعشوقة (أغرك...) مستعملا ً همزة  الاستفهام بجملة  فعلية محولة وأصلها: غرك حبك القاتل مني , ثم أدخل عليها  الاستفهام مستنكرا ً على  ضعف منه وكأنه يعترف ضمنا ً أن حبها قاتله !!
21- وَإِنْ تَكُ قد ساء تكمِني خَليقةٌ فسُلِّي ثيابي من ثيابِكِ تَنْسُلِ
وإن كان في البيت ما يدل على التحدّي والأنفة إلا أن الشاعر لا يستطيع  النهوض به  وحده، فاشترط عليها القيام بالفعل باكتشافها ما يسؤوها فيه من  خُلُق. وكأنه في  قرارة نفسه لا يريد أن تفعل شيئاً من ذلك، وهو لم يصارحها  بـ (خلصي قلبي من قلبك)  إنما جاء بالكناية اللطيفة (فسلّي ثيابي)، وربما  تدل على ضعفه في المواجهة، وحذف  النون من (تكن ـ تك) للتخفيف والإسراع.
فيعمد إلى يجعل صلة الفاعل (حبك) وصفته (القاتل) إلى صلة إسنا دية فصارت:  حبك قاتلي  , ثم زاد عليها (أن) لتوكيد الحديث وليزيل أي شك في تحقيقه وقدم  (منى) ليخص نفسه  بحدوث الفعل ثم إلحاقها بجملة شرطية تبين أنه مطيع له ,  إذا أمرته فعل (مهما تأمري  القلب يفعل) مما يفضي إلى عدم القدرة على  التحدي ثم يختم لوحته بأنه مقتول حبا ً لا  محالة حينما قال:
22 - ما ذَرَفَتْعَيْناك  ِ إِلا لِتضرِبي بِسَهْمَيْكِ في أَعْشارِ قلْبٍ مُقَتَّلِ
فيكشف حيلة أنثوية (ذرف الدموع) في جملة فعلية فيفضح نفسه فهي لم تذرف لظلم  , إنما  لتضرب قلبا ً منقادا ً مذللا، وهي جملة محو له أصلها: (ذرفت عيناك  بسهميك  لتضربي...)
وهي جملة فعلية المجال فيها مفتوح لتعدد الأفعال ,و العلل , غير أن الشاعر  لم يرد  ذلك , بل أراد أن يحصر الفعل (ذرف الدموع) في علة وأمر هي لضربه  بسهمين في أعشار  قلب مقتل بغية التأثير فيه والتسلط عليه فكأنها حين بكت  فاز سهماها كالمقامر الفائز  يستولي على أعشار الجزور ولا يرضى بأقل من  سهمين.
وأن الناظر في بنية هذه الجمل يجدها لا تخرج عن مجال الجملة الفعلية، وهي  تتسم  بالتجدد والحدوث والتغير فإن ذلك يناسب ما في نفس الشاعر من حركة  وجيشان سببها  التوقد الوجداني؛ ولذلك تعددت سمات الجملة فمن جمل قصيرة  استغنى فيها الشاعر عن  معظم عناصرها المكونة إلى جمل طويلة تعبر عن  الحالات التي لا يرجو الشاعر أن ينقطع  صوته عن الوصول إلى المعشوقة ,  ويكفيه أنها تسمعه ويصل حديثه إليها.
تليها اللوحة الرابعة (بَيْضةالخِدْرٍ) من (23 – 41) وهي تختلف عن لوحة  (المرأة =  فاطمة) لكنها متراسلة مع لوحة (اللهو والمجون) وفيها يبدو  الشاعر فارسا ً مغوارا ً  يقتحم الخدور المحصنة ويتمتع بما شاء بالممنعات  في أخبيتهن غير آبه بشيء فيقول:
23 وَبَيْضةِخِدْرٍ لا يُرامُ خِباؤُها تَمتَّعْتُ من لَهْوٍ بها غيرَ مُعجَلِ
جملة فعلية بنيتها العميقة هي (تمتعت بامرأة بيضة خدر لا يرام خباؤها لاهيا  ً غير  معجل) , دخلتها عناصر تحويلية متعددة على بنيتها السطحية من ذلك  حذف (امرأة) وإحلال  الصفة محلها (بيضة) وذلك للعناية بها والاهتمام للبدْء  بها وذلك يتسع مع رغبته في  إثارة غيرة معشوقته المتعالية , الراغبة عنه.
ثم أدخل عليها (رب) وحذفها ثم عوض عنها (الواو) لإفادة التكثير والافتخار  بالظفر  بالنساء الممنعات , وذكر المرأة المكنونة التي لا يصل إليها الناس،  وهو قد وصلها  وتمتع بها أي جعلها كالمتاع، وهو غير خائف (غير معجل) كل  ذلك افتخار بظفره , وتأكيد  سطوته وسلطانه وإظهار لقوته. ثم يقول مفتخرا ً:
24 - تجاوَزتُأَحْراس  اً إِلَيْها وَمَعْشراً علّي حِراصاً لَوْ يسرُّونَ مقتَلي
وهي جملة تكاد تتسق مع الجمل لزف البيت السابق وهي تجاوزت أحراسا ً إليها ,   (وتجاوزت معشرا ً، أحراسا...) مخبرا ً عما حدث مظهرا ً قوته وقدرته على  فعل ما  يريد.ألم يجاوز الأهوال للوصول إلى المعشوقة ؟
أما الجملة الثالثة فهي تختلف عما سبقها لأنه أراد أن يشكل الجملة وحالته   والوجدانية فأدخل أداة التمني (لو) وهي حرف مصدري بمنزلة (أن) ([13])
ويتصل بالبيت الذي يليه وهو:
25- إذا ما الثرَيَّا في السَّماءِ تَعَرَّضَتْ تَعَرُّضَ أَثْناءِ الْوِشاحِ  الُمفَصَّلِ
إذ المعنى (تجاوزت أحراسا ً وقت تعرضت الثريا في السماء تعرض الوشاح...)  وقد دخلها  (الترتيب) و (الزليادة) فقدم (الثريا ) على الفعل (تعرض)  للاهتمام والرعاية , وزاد  المصدر (تعترض) لتأكيد الحدث. وإذا كان البيت  والذي قبله يوحيان بالزهور والاعتداد  بالنفس فإن تفسير التبريزي يوحي  بخلاف ذلك إذ قال في معنى البيت (تجاوزت... في وقت  رُقبائها )([14])،وهذا  يناقض البيت (تجاوزت أحراسا ً) وهو غير مناسب هنا ولا متسق  مع دلالات  الجمل.
وقوله الآتي يتراسل مع ما مر ّ:
26- فجِئْتُ وقد نَضَّتْ لِنَوْمٍ ثيابَها لدى السّترِ إِلا لِبْسَةَالُمتَف  َضِّل
لما ذكر الشاعر لنص تفاصيل سيرة إلى المعشوقة , ولما تجاوز الحراس والأهوال  ذكر أنه  قد وصل في وقت إلقاء ثوبها في لحظة تتهيأ لنومها فالمجيء في هذا  الوقت يفاجأ المرأة  ويدهشها فتضطرب حواسها وينشغل ذهنها، فتشكل البيت من  جملتين (فجئت) و (قد نضت)  وأدخل فيها من عناصر التحويل وأصل الجملة (فجئت  وقت نضت لنوم ثيابها ولم يرد تحديد  الوقت، فحذف (وقت) لأنه ذكر في البيت  السابق، لكنه أراد أن يبين الحال التي هي  عليها , فجاء بـ(واو) الحال ثم  زاد (قد) لإزالة الشك لدى السامع , ثم استثنى (لبسة  المتفضل = ثوب النوم)  لينفي عنها التعري التام.
فهذا المجيء يدهش المرأة وقد ينشغل ذهنها بأشياء , وتنصرف عن أشياء فما ذكرته  قولها:
27 - فقالتْ: يَمينَ اللهِ مالكَ حِيلَةٌ وَما إِنْ أَرى عنكَالغَوايةَ تَنْجلي
فهي تقسم يمينا ً: مالك حيلة فيما قصدت له ([15]), لا بد أن تظهر متمنعة،  واستعمل  جملة القسم جملة اسمية حذف خيرها , تخفيف على نفسها وهي في حالة  خوف ووجل.
ثم يستعمل جملة النفي وهي جملة محولة أصلها(ما أرى الغواية تجلي عنك) فزاد  (إن)  للتوكيد وقدم عنك لاختصاصه بالمخاطب وجاء بالخبر (تجلي) الذي يعيد  التجدد والحدوث.  وكأن الغواية متجددة معه ولما قالت له: مالك حيلة هنا خرج  بها:
إلى الخلوة بقوله:
28- خَرَجْتُ بها أَمْشي تَجُرِّ وَراءنَا على أَثَرَيْناذَيْل  َ مِرْطٍ مُرَحَّلِ
فخرج بها إلى الخلاء تجر أذيالها لتمحي أثرهما لئلا يقتفي أثرها فيُعلم موضعها.
ولما أراد أن بين هيئة الخروج جاء بالجملة الحالية (أمشي) ثم الحالة الأخرى  (تجر )  ولكنه حذف الفاعل هنا وهو المعشوقة؛ لأن إحساس (الأنا) بوجوده  الذاتي يفوق إحساس  بوجود (الآخر) كائنا ً من يكون؛ لأن اختيار امرأة ذكية  تمحي آثارها فإن ذلك يعود  على الحبيب أيضا ً، وهذا البيت يتراسل مع ما  يأتي:
29 - فلمَّا أَجَزْنا ساحَة الحيّ وَانْتَحَىبنا بطنُخَبْتٍ ذي حِقافٍ عَقَنْقَلِ
ويكمله البيت الذي يليه.
30 – هَصَرْتُ بِفَوْدَيْ رأْسِهاَ فَتمايَلَتْعلّي  هضِيمَ الْكَشْحِ رَيَّا  الْمَخْلخَلِ
(وهصر) جواب الشرط (فلما أجزنا) وهي جملة فعلية تفيد الأخبار ويدل على  الزهو  والاعتداد بالنفس ويمكن أن يكون ((تمايلت) فعلا ً مطاوعا ً لفعل  محذوف (فمايلتها  فتمايلت علي ّ).
وجعل الجملة شرطية؛ لأنه لا يحصل لها الأمان إلا إذا بُعدا عن الحي وأصبحا في واد  بعيد فأتى بالشرط ليعير عما أراد.
وإذا كان محبوبته مهضومة الكشح (دقيقة الخصر) و (ريا المخلخل) أي عبالة  الساقين فهو  نوع من الفخر أيضا، ً ثم ذهب يصف دقائق جسم محبوبته التي نال  منها ما نال بقوله:
31 - مُهَفْهَفَةٌ بَيْضاءُ غيرُ مُفاضَةٍ ترائبُها مَصْقولَةٌ كالسَّجَنْجَل
جملة اسمية حذف المبتدأ فيها جوازا تقديره هي مُهفهفة: خفيفة ليست ضخمة  البطن،  صدرها مصقول كالمرآة، وجاء بالجملة الاسمية الدالة على الثبوت  ليناسب تلك الأوصاف  الدائمة في محبوبته وهي:
32- تصُدّ وَتُبْدي عن أَسيلٍوَتَتَّقي بناظرَةٍ من وَحشِ وَجْرَةَ مُطَفِلِ
جاء بجمل فعلية (تصد , تبدي , تتقي ) للدلالة على التجدد الحدوث، ومحبوبته  تلقاه  بعد الإعراض بملاحظاتها كما تلاحظ الظيبة طفلها، ففي الوصف مدح  لكليمها: لها كظبية  , وله كطفل مدلل وهو العاشق المستهام.
ثم يفصل أكثر:
33- وجِيدٍ كجِيدِ الرّئْمِ ليْسَبفاحشٍ إِذا هيَ نَصَّتْهُ وَلا بمُعَطَّلِ
وهي جملة فعلية لأنها معطوفة على تلقانا (بناظرة , وجيد..) وشبه جيدها  بأداة  (الكاف) كجيد الريم ليس بفاحش أيضا ً لجمالها وهذا فخر لهما.
34 - وَفَرْعٍ يَزينُ اَلمتنَأَسْودَ فاحِمٍ أَثِيثٍ كَقِنْوِ النّخلةِ  الُمتَعَثْكِل
وهي جملة فعلية أيضا ً معطوفة على (تتقي بناظرة) أي: تلقانا، وهو يفصل ليظهر جمال  محبوبته أكثر فيزداد زهوة.
35- غدائِرُهمُسْتَش  ْزِراتٌ إِلى العُلا تَضِلّ العِقاصُ في مُثَنَّىوَمُرْس  َلِ
جملة اسمية يكمل فيها وصف شعرها فهو كثير فمنه ما هو مرتفع إلى العلا ,  ومنه ما جمع  تحت الذوائب ومنه ما هو مرسل , ويبد أن منظر الشعر ليس  متساويا ً , وإنما فيه ما هو  مرسل وما هو متفرق ولذا جاء بكلمة (مستشزرات)  التي يقول عنها علماء اللغة بأنها  ليست فصيحة لعدم تآلف حروفها.
والحقيقة أن الكلمة وإن كانت ثقيلة، لكنها جاءت معبرة عن حالة ذلك الشعر أيما  تعبير.
36- وكَشْحٍلطيفٍ كالجديل مُخَصَّرٍوَسآَق  ٍ كاْنبوبِ السَّقيّ الُمذَلَّلِ
ثم راح يفصل ويصف جملة فعلية معطوفة على (وتتقي، بناظرة) وبـ(كشح) وكأن  محبوبته قد  صبّت صبا في قالب يتخيل هو ولا تشم إلا المسك على فراشها:
36 - وتضحيفتيتُ المِسكِ فوقَ فراشها نؤُومَ الضُّحى لم تَنْتُطِقْعن تفضُّل
وإذا أصبحت المسك على فراشها , وكأنها لا تقوم صباحا ً بل (تضحي) تقوم ضحى لأنها  منعمة ومدللة وناعمة جدا ً لقوله.
38- وَتَعْطوبرَخْصٍ غيرِ شَئْن كأنهُأَساريعُ ظْبيٍ أوْ مساويكُإِسْحِلِ
جملة فعلية يصف حركة من حركتها حينما تتناول شيئا ً ببنان لين ثم شبهه  كدواب ناعمة  ملساء أو كسواك (سجل فالسواك لين وإسحل غصن ناعم، فجاء  بمفردات عدة (البنان ,  أساريع , مساويك) كلها تدل على الليونة والنعومة  وهكذا محبوبته.
ولم يكتف بهذا بل هي:
39 - تُضيءُالظَّلامَ بالعِشاءِ كأَنَّها مَنارَةُ مُمْسَى راهِبٍ مُتَبَتِّلِ
الأولى جملة فعلية تدل على أنها وضيئة الوجه إذا ابتسمت رأيت لثناياها  بريقا ً  وضوءا ً , والثانية اسمية (فإنها...) شبهها بمنارة والأصل (كأنها  سراج منارة فحذف  المضاف وأقام المضاف إليه مقامه وهو نوع في التحويل في  الجملة.
خص (الراهب) لأنه لا يطفيء سراجه ([16])، وهي دلالة على استمرار إضاءتها.
40- إِلىمِثْلِها يَرْنو الَحليمُ صَبابَةَ إِذا ما اسبَكَرَّتْ بينَ درْعٍ  ومجْوَلِ
والأصل فيها (يرنو الحليم إلى مثلها صبابة) فقدم إلى مثلها لاختصاصها بتلك  الصفات  ثم بين العلة (صبابة أو شوقا ً ورقة لأنها جميلة ووضيئة، وهي صغيرة  بين من يلبس  الدرع , وبين من يلبس المحول. ومحبوبته كبيض النعامة بقوله:
41 - كَبَكْرِ الُمقاناةِ البَياضَبَصُفْر  َةٍ غذاها نَميرُ الماءِ غيرُ الُمحَلّلِ
البيت يتكون من جملتين أولها (هي كبكر المقاناة...) ثم حذف المبتدأ جوازا  لدلالة  المقام أو اللفظ عليه إيجازا ً مستعملا ً كاف التشبيه فهي كبيض  النعامة مخالطة صفرة  ثم الجملة الأخرى غذاها.. أي حسنة الغذاء فهي حسنة  اللون والغذاء.
* ويلحظ في بُنى الجمل في هذه اللوحة أنها جمل فعلية , واسمية فأما الأبيات  من 23 –  30 فتطغى فيها الجمل الفعلية التي تدل على الحركة ؛وذلك لأنه  يعمد إلى وصف لهوه  واقتحام الخدور ,ومغامراته المتنوعة نحو (تمتعت ,  تجاوزت , جنت , أجزنا , مددت)
أما البنى في الأبيات 31 – 43 فتكاد تطغى فيه الجمل الاسمية، وليس ذلك  بغريب لأنه  يصف محاسن محبوبته ومظاهرها الجذابة ليدل على ثباتها ودوامها.
أما اللوحة الخامسة فهي لوحة (الليل) التي يظهر فيها الشاعر عاجزاً مستلما ً:
44- وَليلٍ كمَوْجِ الْبَحْرِ أَرْخَى سُدو لَهُ عليَّ بأَنْواعِ الُهمُومِليبْتَ  لي
أما الليل فهو عملاق جبار يصنع به ما شاء لذا تعددت أفعاله (أرخى , تمطى ,  أردف..)،  فيبدأ بجملة فعلية دالة على بدء الحدث وتكراره وأصلها (أرخى  الليل سدوله على  كليل...)، ومن هنا تواءم بنية الجمل مع طبيعة الحدث؛  ولأنه غيّر في نفسيته وأثر  فيه، جعل الجملة محولة بطرائق متنوعة. فقدم  (الليل) للاهتمام به وزاد عنصرا ً جديدا  ً هو (الواو) دالا ً على (رب)  المحذوفة ليفيد تكثير معاناته وآلامه فيه , ثم أرد أن  يزيد ويوضح في  المعنى مشبهة (كموج البحر) المتلاطم في أمواجه , وظلمته , ورهبته:
أمام هذا الليل يتصاغر (الأنا) حينما قال:
45- فَقلْتُ لَهُ لَّما تَمَطَّى بصُلْبِهِ وَأَرْدَفَ أَعْجَازاًوَناء  َ بكَلْكَلِ
كلها جمل فعلية تصور حول الليل، وعلق القول على البيت الذي يليه قائلا ً:
46- أَلا أَيُّها الَّليْلُ الطَّويلُ أَلا انْجَلي بصُبْحٍ وماالإِصْباحُ  مِنكَبأَمْثَل
وهي جملة فعلية فبدأ د (ألا) الاستفتاحية للتنبيه ثم النداء وكأن الليل  كائن عظيم  أمام الشاعر يستعطفه ويتذلل أمامه وهو طويل لا يتناهى ثم (ألا)  الثانية دالة على  التوكيد فيتمنى أن ينجلي)(ألا انجلي)
أما الثانية فجملة اسمية أدخل عليها (ما) النافية وزاد (الباء في خبرها  لتحقيق  الأمر وأنه لا شك فيه وقدم (منك) لإفادة الاختصاص، وغيّر بنية  الجملة؛ لأن الصبح  ليس بأحسن من الليل فكلا هما عنده سواء.
ومضى يتعجب من الليل ونجومه فقال:
47- فيا لكَ مِن لَيْلٍ كأَنَّ نُجومَهُبأَمْرا  سِ كتَّانٍ إِلى صُمِّ جندَلِ
وبدأ متعجبا ً من الليل ورسوخه، وهذا التعجب متدخل بشعوره بالرهبة؛ لذا  أحدث  تحويلات في الجملة ليثبت في نفسه ذلك الشعور فعمد إلى أداة التشبيه  لتجسيم ذلك  المعنى فكأن فنجوم الليل شدت بيبذبل وهو جبل دلالة على أنّ  الليل راسخ لا يتزحزح في  صدر الشاعر , وبني الفعل للمجهول (شُدت) لينكر  الفاعل ويهول أمام السامع ذلك الحدث  ويتعاظم هول الليل ورسوخه في قوله:
48 - فيا لكَ مِن لَيْلٍ كأَنَّ نُجومَه بكلّ مُغار الفتلِ شُدتْ بيذْبُلِ
وبعدها يبدأ بلوحة جديدة هي لوحة الذئب من (50 – 52) وفيها تتحد ذات الشاعر بالذئب  فيتقوى على فعل شيء فيقول:
50 - وَوَادٍ كجَوْفِ الْعَيرِ قَفْرٍ قطعْتُهُ بهِ الذئبُ يَعوي كالَخليعِ  الُمعَيَّلِ
جملة فعلية وأصلها (قطعت واديا فقرا ً كجوف العير يعوي به الذئب...) لكنه  لم يرد  الإخبار , بل قصدا ً أمورا ً , منها اعتداد بنفسه باقتحام المخاطر ,  والأهوال  فأجارى تحويلا ً في عناصرها:منه تقديم المفعول (واديا ً) في  بداية الكلام للاهتمام  وإدخال (الواو) الدالة على (رب) المحذوفة التي تدل  على تكثير الفعل في قطع الوديان  وليست مرة واحدة , ثم تشبيه الواد كجوف  العير لبيتن حال الوادي في الجذب والقطع، ثم  زاد (قعرا ً) لتوكيد المعنى  وقدم (الذئب) للأهمية والأولوية عنده وأنه يقتحم الذئاب  فلا يهاب لإثبات  شجاعته أيضا ً وغير أن اعتداده بنفسه يتقاصر في البيت الذي يليه:
51 - فقُلتُ لهُ لما عَوى: إِنَّ شأْنَنا قليلُ ألْغِنى إِنْ كنتَ لَّما تَموَّلِ
جملة خبرية أكدها بـ(إنّ) لإزالة الشك في قلة الغنى عند كليهما , فإذا كنت –  أيها  الذئب – لم تُصِبْ من الغنى ما يكفيك فأنا لا أغني عنك , وأنت لا  تغني عني شيئا ً  لأنك لم تصب كذلك. وهذا ما يزيد من إحساس بالمرارة  والأسى. ويتضح أكثر في قوله:
52 - كِلانا إِذا ما نالَ شَيْئاً أَفاتَهُ وَمَنْ يْحترِث حَرْثي وحَرْثَك  َيهْـزَلِ
وفيه جملتان كلاهما شرطية فأما الأولى فأصلها (أفات كلانا ما يناله , ولكن  الجملة  بصيغتها هذه توحي بالقطع الحدث , إنما قصد أن يحصر فعل (الفوات) في  نيل الشيء  ويستمر بالحدث فجاء بأسلوب الشرط ليتحقق ذلك المعنى.
وأما الثانية فأراد أن يبين أن طلب الشيء منها يؤدي إلى الهزال فقال: من  طلب مني  ومنك لم يدرك راده ومات هزالا ً لأنها كانا بواد لا نبات فيه ولا  صيد [17] , وهنا  يتفاقم الإحساس بالضياع والوحدة مداه.
وتأتي بعد ذلك لوحة (الخيل) من (53 – 70) التي يظهر فيها فارسا ً مغوارا ً يتسامى  بمظاهر القوة والانتصار بقوله:
53- وَقَدْ أَغْتَدي والطَّيُر فيوُكُناتِها بُمنْجَرِدٍ قَيْدِ الأوابد هيْكلِ
وهي جملة فعلية فيها من عناصر التحويل ما فيها وأصلها: (اغتدي بمنجرد قيد الأوابد  في حالة الطير في وكناتها)
وصدر الجملة بـ(قد لتحقق الفعل وتوكيده ثم قد الجملة الحالية (والطير...)  لأهمية  الحال هنا أي وقت الظلمة مما يدل على شجاعته , وقال (أغتدي)  للمبالغة في الغدو وما  هو ما يناسب حالته , بفرس سريع (منجرد ) وضخم  (هيكل)،وليس هذا فحسب بل هو:
54- مِكَر مِفَرِّمُقْبِلٍ مُدْبِرٍ مَعاً كجُلْمُودِ صَخْرٍ حطَّهُ السَّيْل من  عَلِ
فبصفة بأوصاف أربعة تابعة لـ (بمنجرد) تدل على سرعته (مكر) وكلتاهما صغ  للمبالغة في  الجري ثم شبهه بجلمود صخر في سرعة انحداره. وذكر (جلمود)  دلالة على قوة وسرعته. ثم  هو:
55- كُمَيْتٍيَزِل الّلبْدُ عن حالِ مَتْنِهِ كما زَلَّتِ الصَّفْواءُ  بالُمَتَنِّزلِ
والفرس هذا أملس لا يقف عليه شيء فجاء بجملة فعلية تدل الحركة والتجدد (يزل   اللبد...)كما تزل الصخرة الملساء بالطائر أو بالسيل ولأنه فيه حركة عبر  عنه بجملة  فعلية أيضا ً (كما زلت...)
وهو جريء في عدوه كقوله:
56- علىالذَّبْلِ جَيَّاشٍ كَأَنَّ اهتزامَهُ إِذا جاشَ فيهِ حميُهُ غَليُ مِرْجَلِ
يصف خمسة بأوصاف متعددة منها أنه يغلي وبجيش كما تجيش القدرة , وأنه سريع  في جريه  (مسح...) كما أن أوصافه الخلفية حسنة (له أيدي ظبي وساقا  نعامة...) وكأنه يريد أن  يقول إذا كان الفرس وهذه أوصافه فكيف بأوصاف  صاحبه ؟ إنّه الفخر والزهو بنفسه.
* ويلحظ في هذه اللوحة أن الشاعر يستعمل الجملة الاسمية والفعلية ففي  المواضع التي  يصف فيها الشاعر فرسه تكثر فيها الجمل الاسمية، وفي المواضع  التي يصف فيها أحداثا ً  أو تغير الأحوال يلجأ إلى الجمل الفعلية من ذلك:
(فعن لنا , أدبرن , سد فرجه , جاش , أثرن الغبار , يزل الغلام , حطة الصخر...)
كقوله (مكر مفر كجلمود و... , مسح ّ , له أيطلا ظبي , ودرير كخذروف , كأنه  سراته  مداك عروس , كأنه نعامة عذارى دوار , كأن دماء الهاديات عصارة).
وأما لوحة السيل (من 71 – 84) فهي التي تعبر عن قوته وغزارته وتتراسل مع الخيل يقول  فيها:
70- أَصَاحِ تَرَى بَرْقاً أُرِيكَ وَمِيضَهُ كَلمْعِ الْيَدَيْنِ فِيحَبيِّ  مُكلّلِ
بدأ البيت بجملة النداء ينادي صاحبيه فيشدهما إلى بداية السيل الضوئية  (برقا ً  وميضه.. كلمع اليدين) فالسحاب مكلل يبرق , السماء ترعد.
إذا كانت اللوحة تعبر عن القوة والانتصار في مخيلة الشاعر في بدايتها فإنه  لم يفلح  أن يجعل الانتصار يدوم فإذا (العطاء) يتحول إلى دمار وهلاك وكأن  أراد أن يعبر عن  نفسه المنكسرة المتداعية إلى الهلاك.
ثم تتابع هذه الجمل نحو (يضيء , علا قطنا , فأضحى يكب , مرّ , لم يترك...)
وتكاد تتشابه هذه اللوحة بالتي قبلها فيستعمل الجمل الفعلية مع المواطن  التي فيها  حركة وتجدد كما ذكر آلفا , ويستعمل الجمل الاسمية مع المواطن  التي فيها ثبوت وهي  وصفة (كأن ثبيرا ً , كأن ذري رأس المجيمر فكله فغزل ,  كأن السباع أنابيش عنصل).
ففي المواطن التي يصف فيها السيل وجريانه وادفقه من أعلى الجبال مندفعا ً  إلى  الأودية والسهول تكثر فيها الجمل الفعلية التي تلائم وصف الحركة  وتجسدها نحو (أترى  برقا ً , أريك وميضه...)
ونحن نراه في حركته العامة يحاول الإجهاز على الواقع القاسي الذي كان وراء  قهره  وارعوائه، فالقهر وافاه طفلاً في المطلع الطللي وأخرسه كهلاً في  الخواتم:
كأن السباع فيه غرقى عشية

*
*بأرجائه القُصوى، أنابيشُ عُنْصُل

يتبع
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*رؤيةٌ جديدةٌ في تَفسير معلقة امريء القيس
**د. أيوب جرجيس العطية* 


*الحقول الدلالية:
1- حقل المرأة:
تعد المرأة الموضوع المهم عند امريء القيس فقد اتسع على مدى لوحتين من مجموع ثماني  لوحات , وجاء ذكرها في (اثني عشر) موضعا ً بقوله:
ففي لوحة الطلل (حبيب = المحبوبة)،و أم الحويرث , وأم الرباب)، وفي لوحة  اللهو  (العذارى , وللعذارى , وعنيزة , وحبلى , وذي تمائم) وفي لوحة المرأة  (أفاطم) وفي  لوحة بيضة الخدر (بيضة الخدر) فضلا ً عن الأوصاف التي نعتها  بها نحو:مهفهفة , بيضاء  , غير مفاضة... وفي لوحة الخيل ذكرها مرة واحدة  (عذارى دوار).
والمتأمل في هذا الحقل وما يليه من حقول يجد أن معظم اللوحات أنها تمثل  اتجاهين  متقابلين: هما اتجاه (الضعف والانكسار)، و(اتجاه القوة  والانتصار).
ففي هذا الحقل تمثل المرأة (أم الحويرث , وأم الرباب , والمحبوبة...)  الذكرى  الحزينة , والألم والحسرة، وهذا ما يناسب الضعف والانكسار وهذه  الألفاظ وقعت في  لوحة(الطلل) التي خيّم عليه الضعف، والذكرى المؤلمة وكذلك  (أفاطم) تمثل الاستخذاء  والضعف في لوحة المرأة (فاطمة) التي اتسمت بالضعف  فالألفاظ في هذا الحق تتراسل مع  الحقل الآخر.
وهكذا في قوله (العذارى) وعنيزة , وحبلى...) فإنها تمثل قوة وانتصارا ً  يتخيلها  امرؤ القيس ليتغلب على انكساره , وهي تتراسل مع قوله (بيضة خدر ,  وعذارى دوار) فهي  تمثل قوته وشجاعته في اقتحام الخدور، والمباهاة، وعدم  المبالاة، وكثرة النساء  اللواتي عاشرهن تدل على قوته وزهوه أيضا ً.
2- حقل أعضاء الإنسان:
ورد ذكرها في (ستة عشر) موضعا ً فذكر في الطلل (العين الدامعة , والنحر)  وفي  المرأة: (قلب مقتل , وعيناك) وهي جاءت تمثل حزنا ً وأسى ً. وأما في  لوحة اللهو فذكر  (فودي رأسها , والكشح (مرتين) , وريا المخلخل , وترائبها ,  وحيد (مرتين) أسيل  (الخد) وغدائره , وساق , ورخص) وهي كلها تمثل الصفات  التي نعت لها معشوقته وافتخر  بها وازدهى.
وعليه فالمجموعة الأولى تمثل الضعف لأنها أسى وحزن، وأما المجموعة الثانية  فهي تمثل  القوة والفخر كما هو واضح، وكل مجموعة إذن تقابل المجموعة الأخرى  في ترسّم  الاتجاهين (الانكسار), و(الانتصار).
3- حقل الأماكن:
يلحظ أن الشاعر أكثر من ذكر الأماكن من أول القصيدة حتى نهايتها فقد وردت  في (ست  وعشرين) موضعا ً (أو مكان) فجاء في الطلل (منزل , والدخول ,وحومل ,  وتوضح ,  والمقراة , ومأسل) وكلها ارتبطت بالحزن والبكاء، وفي لوحة اللهو  (الخدر، وخدر  عنيزة، ودارة جلجل) وهي ارتبطت بلهوه وعبثه , ومثلها في لوحة  بيضة الخدر (مساحة  الحي , وبطن خبت , ووجرة , ومنارة راهب) وهي تتعلق  بقوته وشجاعته.
ودلالة الأماكن هذه تتراسل مع الأماكن في الخيل (بالكديد) والذئب (واد  قفر)، والسيل  (ضارج , والعُذيب , وقطن , ويذبُل , وكُتيفة , والقنان ,  وتيماء , وثبير , وعرانين  , والمجيمر , وصحراء الغبيط...) للدلالة على  قوته (أي السيل) في اندفاعه في هذه  الأماكن , أو شدة تدميره لها.
فإذا كانت الأماكن في لوحة الطلل تمثل اتجاه الحزن والضعف فإنها في اللوحات الأُخر  تقابلها وتمثل اتجاه القوة والظفر واللهو.
وكثرة الأماكن تدل أيضا ً على تشبثه بالأرض وتعلقه من جهة , ومن جهة أخرى  فإنها تدل  على قوته وشجاعته لأنه مرّ أو رأى هذه الأماكن الشاسعة  المتنوعة.
4- حقل الماء والدمع والبرق:
وردت (خمسة) مواضع يذكر الشاعر فيها البرق في لوحة السيل بقوله (برق , وميض  , وكلمع  اليدين , وسناه , ومصابيح ) وهذه كلها تتحدث عن البرق الذي سبق  المطر للدلالة على  قوة المطر وانهماره.
وأما الماء فقد ورد في (ثلاث) مواضع فقط (صوب , والماء , والوبل) وهي تصف المطر  المنهمر , وكل هذه الألفاظ تمثل قوة وانتصارا ً.
أما حقل الدمع فقد وردت (خمسة) ألفاظ تدلّ عليه كقوله في الطلل (عبرة ,  محول , دموع  ,) وفي المرأة (بكت , وذرفت عيناك) وكلها تمثل البكاء والحزن  في مستوى واحد: الضعف  والانكسار.
5- حقل الليل والنهار:
من المعلوم , أن ذكر الليل والنهار يرد كثير عند الشعراء وهو يذكر إما  لتذكر أمور  معينة وقعت في تلك الأزمان , أو للشكوى منه , وهذا ما ورد أيضا  ً عند امريء القيس  فقد ورد ذكرهما في (سبعة عشر) موضعا ً.
فإذا كان الليل ورد كثيرا ً فإن الصبح ورد في موضعين (الإصباح ,وبصبح) وهما  جاء في  معرض الحسرة والألم ويتراسلان مع ذكر الليل في لوحة الليل (الليل ,  من ليل , وليل)  ومع الطلل في(غداة البين , ويوم تحملوا) فهي تمثل أزمانا ً  حزينة وثقيلة شكا منها  الشاعر وتأوه.
أما الليل في لوحة الخيل (والطير في وكناتها (كناية عن الظلمة وعدم بزوغ  الفجر) وفي  لوحة اللهو (يوم عقرت , ويوم دخلت , ويوما ً على ظهر) فهي جاءت  تمثل قوته , أو لهوه  وعبثه بمعنى أنها تمثل (القوة).
فالمجموع الأولى تقابل المجموعة الثانية وكل مجموعة تمثل اتجاها متقابلا ً
6- حقل الحيوان:
ورد ذكر الحيوان بأنواعه في أكثر من (عشرين) موضعا ً وهو تمثل اتجاهين  متحدين: هما  القوة , أو الجمال؛ لأنها جاءت في معرض التشبيه (فهي مشبه به  غالبا ً للدلالة على  جمال محبوبته، أو قوة فرسه أو السيل ففي قوله (العَير  , والذئب , والطير ,  والهاديات , ونعاج , وثور , ونعجة , ومكاكي ,  والسباع، وفرس منجرد له: (أيطلا ظبي ,  وساقا نعامة , وإرخاء سرحان ,  وتقريب تتفل) فكلها جاءت في معرض ذكر الخيل أو السيل  وكلاهما يمثل قوته  وانتصاره.
أما قوله (مطفل , أساريع ظبي) , فهي تمثل الجمال لأنه وصف بها محبوبته.
7- حقل النبات:
لم تخل المعلقة في ذكر النباتات فهي التي تعايشه في حلة وترحاله , فقد وردت  في  (أربعة عشر) موضعا ً ففي الطلل (حب فلفل , وسمرات الحي , وحتظل ,  والقرنفل) وهذه  نباتات حادة وحارة فاستعملها الشاعر في التعبير عن حالته  النفسية الحزينة.
أما النباتات الأخرى فاستعملت في وصف المحبوبة أو السيل نحو: (كقنو النخلة ,   والجديل , ومساويك اسحل , ودوح الكنهبل , ونخلة , ورحيق مفلفل , وأنابيش  عنصل), لذا  تمثل جمالا ً أو قوة، تقع في مجال دلالي، وهو القوة والانتصار.
8- حقل اللباس والأدوات:
أما اللباس فقد ورد في (عشرة) مواضع أغلبها تدل على جمال المحبوبة  ورفاهيتها مثل  (لبسة المتفضل , ومرط مرحل , والوشاح ,ودرع , ومجول) ومنها  في قوة الخيل (ملاء  مزمل) والسيل (بجاد مزمل)
أما قوله (ثيابي , وثيابك) فهما كناية عن قلبه، وقلبها، وجاءت في معرِض الاستعطاف  والضعف.
9- حقل الأصنام والكواكب:
لم يرد ذكر الكواكب إلا مرتين هما (الثريا , ونجومه) وتدل الأولى على توقيت  معين  حينما ذهب إلى محبوبته , أما الثانية فجاءت في معرض وصف الليل  الطويل فكل واحدة  تمثلا ً اتجاها بين القوة , والضعف.
أمّا الأصنام فلم يرد ذكرها إلا مرة واحدة في (عذارى دوار) وتفسير ذلك  الشاعر أرادت  أن يتحلل من ذكره الآلهة وما يترتب عليه من تحريم فقد أباح  لنفسه انتهاك الخدور ,  ومعاشرة النساء بلا قيد أو شرط , واللامباة التي  اتصف بها , وافتخاره بما صنع كل  ذلك لا يناسب أن يذكر الآلهة وقوانينها.
وأمّا ذكر (دوار) وهو صنم في الجاهلية فقد جاء في معرض افتخاره بالصيد وذكر  الخيل  فوصف القطيع يلوذ بعضه ببعض ويدور كما تدور العذارى حول (دوار) وهو  نسك كانوا في  الجاهلية يدورون حوله.([18])
10- حقل الألوان:
وردت ثلاثة ألوان في المعلقة هي:
أاعلان تم تشفيره- اللون الأسود: وإذا كان  اللون الأسود يدل على الأسى والحزن فقد  جاء بالدلالة نفسها أو ما يقاربها  في (سبعة) مواضع ففي لوحتي الطلل والليل جاء (ليل  , الليل , من ليل , حب  فلفل), فهي تدل على الظلمة أو السوداوية التي يعيشها الشاعر  على الرغم من  أن (أسود فاحم , الطير في وكناتها (و تعني: الظلمة) جاءت في معرض  المدح.
باعلان تم تشفيره- الأبيض: يدل على الصفاء ,  والنقاء , والقوة , وبهذه المعاني جاء  اللون الأبيض وأخذ مساحة واسعة , في  (ست وعشرين موضعا ً) وهذا العدد يساوي العدد  الذي ورد فيه ذكر الأماكن  وكل الألفاظ الدالة عليه المباشرة مثل (بيضة الخدر ,  بيضاء البياض , تضيء ,  يضيء) أو غير المباشرة نحو (السجنجل , سناه , مصابيح غير  الماء يصبح ,  كأن نجومه , البرق , وميض , كلمع اليدين , صبى السحاب) العصم (الأذرع  ,  البيضاء) , منارة راهب , الدمقس (الحرير الأبيض , بجاد) فكلها جاء إما في  وصف  المحبوبة التي تدل على الجمال والوضاءة، إما في وصف الخيل , والسيل  وهي تدل على  قوتها وسرعة اندفاعها وهذا يعني أن اللون الأبيض وظف لخدمة  المحور الثاني، وهو محور  القوة والانتصار خلافا ً للون الأسود فقد جاء في  المحور الأول: الضعف الانكسار.
جـ- الأحمر: وجاء في موضعين هما (دماء  الهاديات , عصارة حناء) في معرض مدح فرسه أي  في معرض القوة , ومع هذا لم  يكن أحمر خالصا ً، وكأنه أراد أن يخفف على نفسه أولا ً.  ثم على السامع ,  علما ً أن اللون الأحمر الخالص يناسب المقام لأنه يتحدث عن معركة  الصيد.
الثالث: المستوى الصوتي([19]):
يرتبط الإيقاع بحياة الإنسانية وحاجاتها , فيظهر في الطبيعة بأشكال متعددة ,  فسقوط  قطرات المطر , يترك إيقاعا ً معينا ً وأصوات الطيور تشير إلى إيقاع  خاص أيضا ً ,  فالصوت والحركة إذا ما تناسبا زمنيا ً فهما يحققان الإيقاع.
والإيقاع عند العربي مرتبط بالموسيقى فهو \" من إيقاع اللحن , والغناء وهو  أن يوقع  الألحان ويبينها \" ([20])أو هو الحركة منتظمة والتئام أجزاء  الحركة في مجموعة  متساوية ومتشابهة في تكوينها شرط لهذا النظام... \"  ([21]) وهو \" التلوين الصوتي  الصادر عن الألفاظ المستعملة \" ([22]) فإن  كان التعريف الأخير يقصر الإيقاع على  الموسيقى الداخلية فإن بعض التعاريف  تجعله أشمل فهو \" وحدة ولنغمة التي تتكرر على  محور ما في الكلام أو في  البيت أي توالي الحركات والسكنات على نحو منتظم في فقرتين  أو أكثر من فقر  الكلام أو في أبيات القصيدة... أما الوزن فهو مجموع التفعيلات التي  يتألف  منها البيت \" ([23])
والحقيقة أن القصيدة بنية موسيقية متكاملة، موسيقى داخلية كانت أم خارجية ,  اتصل  أحدهما بالوزن وتفعيلاته أم اتصل بدلالة اللفظ , ولا يجوز أن يقتصر  على أحدهما دون  الآخر. ولا يهمل الإيقاع الكمي (أي توزع التفعيلات  ووظائفها)
وعليه فدرس (الوزن) بوصفة (إيقاعا ً كميا ً) ذو صلة قوية بالموقف الشعري ,  وبالمعنى  الذي يقصده , فإذا كانت تفعيلات بحر البسيط (مثلا ً):
مستفعلن فاعلن مستفعلن فاعلن ...... ....... ...... ......
فإن الشاعر لا يلتزم بها كما هي , إنما يحدث تغيرات تتولد منها بُنى صغيرة  تولد  سلاسل عروضية متعددة بحسب انفعال الشاعر وتهيجه بمعنى أن الحالة  الوجدانية للشاعر  تتراسل وطبيعة البُنى العروضية أو السلاسل.
وكل بناء على ذلك فإن على الناقد أن يهتم بهذه التفعيلات وخضوعها لتغيرات  تختلف من  نص لآخر تتولد عنها بنى صغيرة تؤلف العلاقات فيها بنية إيقاعية.
أولا ً: الإيقاع في المعلقة:
المعلقة جاءت على البحر (الطويل) وهو بحر رحب شاع وروده الشعر العربي القديم،  وتفعيلاته هي:
فعولنْ, مفاعيلنْ , فعولنْ, مفاعيلنْ فعولنْ, مفاعيلنْ فعولنْ, مفاعيلنْ
وعدد التفعيلات الأساسية في المعلقة خمس هي:
فعولنْ , فعولُ , مفاعيلنْ , مفاعيلُ , مفاعلنْ.
والنص يبدأ بنقطة الخزن والأسى فيأتي الإيقاع هينا ً لينا ً رتيبا ً , ثم  يصعد  النغم إلى قمة الإحساس بالفرح والسرور فتتراسل معه التفعيلات التي  تدل على الخفّة ,  وتسارع فيها النغم , فإذا ما مضى الشاعر في ذكرياته  وأحلامه كما في (عنيزة ,  العذارى ,..) هبط الإيقاع إلى النقطة التي نبع  منها ويمتد النغم منسابا ً إلى آخر  النص.
ثانيا ً: الصوائت (أحرف المد ّ):
إن تكرار الأحرف الصائتة (المد الألف والواو , والياء) في متن النص يضيف  إيقاعاً  جديدا ً فضلا ً عن الإيقاع الكمي , وإن المتأمل في المعلقة ليجد  أن هذه الأحرف  تكررت كثيرا ً من ذلك:
قفا... ذكرى حبيـب اللوى دخول
وقوف... بها صحبى يقولو لا...
فاضت... دمو.. صبا ... حتى... دمعي
ويلحظ كثرة حرفي (الألف , والواو) ويطلق عليها (جليلة أو هادئة , أما (الياء) ويطلق  عليها (الحادة)،وبناء على ذلك يظهر:
1- أن لوحات النص تتسم بطابع الجرْس الجليل فتحقق لها موسيقى الغناء .
2- تتراسل هذه الصوائت مع حالة الشاعر التوّاق إلى البوح والنجوى.
ثالثا ً: القافية:
ويبدو أن الشاعر يختار لقصيدته ما يناسب حالته النفسية أو مضمونها , ولذا  اختار  أمريء القيس (اللام المكسورة) وذلك أن اللام في العربية صوت مجهور  (ينحبس النفس عند  نطق الحرف) وأحسب أنها تدل على الشدة في كلا المحورين:  ففي محور الضعف الانكسار تدل  على شدة انفعالاته , وفي محور القوة  والانتصار تدل على شدة البهجة والسرور , أو شدة  ما حلم به من الخيل والسيل  والذئب، وزاد أن جعل اللام مكسورة، ولعلّ الصوت المنخفض  (المكسور) يدلّ  على الانهيار والحزن والحرقة ([24])،فجاءت القافية مناسبة لمضمون  القصيدة ,  ومنحتها إيقاعا ً ملائما ً.
ويلحظ أن القافية في المعلقة أنتجتْ مقطعا ً طويلا ً هو (لِ = لي ْ) وهذا  المقطع  أصبح يعبر عن الحزن والاستغاثة والاستعطاف في محور (الضعف) من ذلك  (تجملِ , معوّلِ،  فأنزلِ , فأجملي , تنسلِ , مقتلي , تنجلي , يهزل ِ..)
أو يعبر عن التملك والاستحقاق في محور القوة؛ ذلك لأن الصوت المنخفض يتلاءم  مع (ياء  المتكلم) الدالة على الامتلاك وليس بغريب فقد حاز في النص النساء  والفرَس والوحش.
سبْكُ النصِّ وحَبْكُهُ:
إذا كان بعض الدارسين ينظرون إلى النص الشعري القديم (كالمعلقات وغيرها)  إلى أنه لا  رابط بين أجزائه , وليس فيه وحدة فنية فإنّ معلقة امرئ القيس  تثبت خلاف ذلك.
فالشاعر بنى قصيدته على شكل لوحات أو مقاطع أو وحدات (ثمان) فبدأ بما  يعانيه من  حالة نفسية متأزمة ومنهارة طالبا المعونة من الآخرين ليشاركوه  في آلامه , ويخرجوه  مما هو فيه , ومثلت تلك الحالة لوحة (الطلل) وما فيها  من نظائر دلالية من (الضعف  والانكسار).
ولأنه يعاني صراعا ً بين الضعف في الواقع المشهود , وبين نصر مرجو وهو حلم  مفقود ,  فقد أتبع اللوحة الأولى لوحة ثانية لوحة (اللهو والمجون) وما فيها  من نظائر دلالية  (القوة) , وقابلها ضديا ً ليخرج من حزنه وألمه، وينتصر  على نفسه , ثم على أعدائه  (ممن احتلوا مملكته وقتلوا أباه)، غير أن الشاعر  لم يتماسك تماما ً، فعاد يسترجع  الذكريات المؤلمة فتدفقت لوحة (المرأة =  فاطمة) وما فيها من نظائر دلالية تتسم  بـ(الضعف والانكسار) ويعود فيقابلها  بلوحة أخرى هي لوحة (بيضة الخدر) وما فيها من  نظائر تتسم بـ (القوة ) ؛  ولأن الذكريات لا تنفك تراوده , فأمسى يخاطب الليل وما  فيه من ألم وهمّ  وما فيه من نظائر تتصف بـ(الضعف والانكسار) ويحاول أن يستعيد نشاطه  وهمته  من جديد فيقابلها بلوحتي (الخيل) و (الليل) وتتراسل لوحات (الطلل) و  (المرأة)  و(الليل) لتكون نسيجا ً يتصف بـ (الضعف) , وتقابل لوحات (اللهو) ,  (بيضة الخدر) و  (الخيل) و (السيل) لتكون نسيجا ً يتسم بـ (القوة).
وعليه فإن أي تغيير في ترتيب لوحات النص يبدو مستحيلا ً؛ لأن طبيعة البناء توجب  تراكب هذه اللوحات , وتقابلها.
أما لوحات (السيل والخيل) فيمكن تقديم إحداهما على الأخرى لأن كلتيهما ذات  دلالة  واحدة , وتوشيان خاتمة النص بنوع في الانفتاح , فالشاعر لم يختم  قصيدته كما هو  معهود عند كثير من القصائد , وتفسير ذلك أن الموقف الذي  أنبعث منه القصيدة لا يزال  نابضا ً متدفقا ً لا نهاية له عند الشاعر.
ومن هنا غدا انفتاح النص سمة لبنائه ومتراسلا ً مع تشكله الشعوري. وهذا ما  أشار  إليه ابن رشيق القيرواني بقوله: ((ومن العرب من يختم القصيدة  فيقطعها، والنفس  متعلقة،وفيها راغبة مشتهية , ويبقى الكلام مبتورا ً كأنه  لم يتعمد جعله خاتمة , كل  ذلك رغبه في أخذ العفو , وإسقاط الكلفة، ألا ترى  معلقة امرئ القيس كيف ختمها بقوله  يصف السيل عن شدة المطر:
كانَّ الْسِّباعَ فِيهِ غَرْقَىعَشِيَّة  ً بِأَرْجَائِهِ الْقُصْوَى أَنَابِيشُ  عُنْصُلِ
فلم يجعل لها قاعدة كما فعل غيره من أصحاب المعلقات وهي أفضلها))[25]



* 
*المراجع
-آليات الخطاب النقدي العربي الحديث في مقاربة الشعر الجاه الدكتور: محمد  بلوحي،2004 ، منشورات اتحاد الكتاب العرب، دمشق.
- استنطاق الخطاب الشعري لرفعت سلام للدكتور . محمد عبد المطلب ،ط 1997 ، الهيئة  العامة للكتاب القاهرة.
- أسرار البلاغة لعبد القاهر الجرجاني ، تحقيق محمود محمد شاكر ، ط1 ، 1991م ، دار  المدني ، جدة.
- أسلوب الالتفات في البلاغة القرآنية , د. حسن طبل , بدون طبعة , 1990 م.
- ا لأسس الجمالية في النقد العربي للدكتور عزّ الدين إسماعيلط3، 1974، دار الفكر  العربي
- الأسلوبية جورج مولينيه , ترجمة د. بسام بركة , ط 1 , 1999 م مجد المؤسسة بجامعية  للدراسات والنشر , بيروت .
- الأسلوب دراسة بلاغية تحليلية لأحمد الشايب , ط 8 , 1993 , مكتبة النهضة المصرية  بالقاهرة .
- الأسلوب بين عبد القاهر جون ميري دراسة مقارنة د. شوقي علي الزهرة الناشر مكتبة  الأداب بالقاهرة.
- الأسلوب دراسة لغوية إحصائية د , سعد مصلوح دار بحوث العلمية . القاهرة .
- الأسلوبية مدخل نظري ودراسة تطبيقي د. فتح الله سليمان ، ط1 ، 1990م ، الدار  الفنية للنشر والتوزيع ،
- الأسلوب والأسلوبية د . عبد السلام المسدّي ط 2 ،2005 م دار الكتاب الجديد  المتحدة بنغازي .
- الأسلوبية في الخطاب العربي د. عبد العاطفي كيوان ط 2000م مكتبة النهضة المصرية  بالقاهرة .
- الأسلوبية منهجاً نقدياً، محمد غرام، ط1، 1989 وزارة الثقافة، دمشق
- الأسلوبية وتحليل الخطاب . د. منذر عياش ط 1 , 2002 م مركز الإنماء الحضاري . حلب  .
- الأسلوبية والبيان العربي د. محمد عبد المنعم خفاجي وزملائه ط 1 , 1992, الدار  المصرية اللبنانية القاهرة .
- الأسلوبية والصوفية دراسة في شعر الحلاج , لأماني سليمان داود , ط 1 , 2002 م دار  مجدلاوي , عمان .
- الأسلوبية وثلاثة الدوائر البلاغية للدكتور عبد القادر عبد الجليل : , ط2002م دار  صفاء للنشر والتوزيع عمان
- إعجاز القرآن للباقلاني تحقيق السيد أحمد صقر ط 3 ، دار المعارف بمصر
- البحث الأسلوبي معاصرة وتراث , د. رجاء عيد , ط 3 1993م , منشأ المعارف  بالإسكندرية .
- البرهان في علوم القرآن، لمحمد بن بهادر بن عبد الله الزركشي ، تحقيق: محمد أبو  الفضل إبراهيم.، 1391 هـ ، دار المعرفة ، بيروت ،
- البلاغة والأسلوبية هنريش بليث , ترجمة د. محمد العمري شركة أفريقيا الشرق .
- البلاغة والأسلوبية د. محمد عبد المطلب , ط بلا 1984م مطابع الهيئة المصرية  العامة للكتاب بالقاهرة
- البلاغة تطور وتاريخ , د . شوقي ضيف , ط 8 , 1990م ، دار المعارف.
- البيان والتبين , أبو عثمان الجاحظ , تحقيق حسن السندوبي،ط1 ، 1990 ، دار المعارف  بتونس
- التركيب اللغوي للأدب د. لطفي عبد البديع ، د . ط ، 1989م ، دار المريخ ، الرياض
- الإتقان في علوم القرآن. للسيوطي ط1،1987، دار الكتب العلمية-بيروت-لبنان.
- الخصائص لابن جني ، تحقيق محمد علي النجار دار الهدى بيروت.
- الأدب وفنونه، د. عز الدين إسماعيل، ط8، 1983م ،دار الفكر العربي.
- الرؤيا الإبداعية مجموعة مقالات أشرف على جمعها هاسكل بلوك ص 20 نقلاً من   الانزياح د. أحمد درويش ط1، 2005م ، المؤسسة الجامعية للدراسات والنشر  بيروت
- إعجاز القرآن لأبي بكر محمد بن الطيب الباقلاني , تحقيق السيد أحمد صقر، ط 5 ,  1981 ، دار المعارف بمصر
- الشعر والشعراء لابن قتيبة ، تحقيق أحمد شاكر ، ط 2 ، دار المعارف بمصر
- العمدة في صناعة الشعر لابن رشيق القيرواني ، تحقيق محمد محي الدين عبد الحميد  ط2، 1955
- الأغاني لأبي الفرج الأصفهاني , ط 1 , , 1929 م، مطبعة دار الكتب المصرية
- المثل السائر في أدب الكاتب والشاعر ، تحقيق د.أحمد الحوفي ود. بدوي طبانة ط1،  نهضة مصر
- الكتاب لسيبويه (أبي بشر عمرو بن عثمان ) ، تحقيق عبد السلام هارون ، ط3 ، 1983م  ، عالم الكتب ، بيروت .
- الكشاف عن حقائق غوامض التنزيل وعيون الأقاويل في وجوه التأويل ط1، 1354 هـ  ،المكتبة التجارية بالقاهرة
- المفصل في تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام ، ط2 ، دار العلم للملابين.
- الانزياح من منظور الدراسات الأسلوبية د. أحمد محمد ويس ط 1 , 2005 مجد المؤسسة  الجامعية للدراسات والنشر بيروت .
- النص الشعري ومشكلات التفسير , د. عاطف جودة , ط 1 ، 1989م، مكتبة الشباب  بالقاهرة .
- النقد والأسلوبية بين النظرية والتطبيق عدنان بن ذريل، ط 1989 منشورات اتحاد  الكتاب العرب
- النقد الأدبي الحديث د.إبراهيم خليل ، ط2003,1,دار المسيرة, عمّان
- النقد الأدبي للدكتورمحمد غنيمي هلال، ط1997 ،دار نهض مصر
- الإيضاح في علوم البلاغة، تأليف الخطيب القزويني تحقيق الشيخ بهيج غزاوي ، ط4-  1419هـ 1998م، دار إحياء العلوم - بيروت .
- بناء الأسلوب في شعر الحداثة التكوين البديعي ط 2 , 1995 م دار المعارف بمصر .
- بنية اللغة الشعرية جون كوهين ط1 1956 ، دار توبقال، المغرب .
- بلاغة الخطاب وعلم النص . د . صلاح فضل ط 1 1996، م الشركة المصرية العالمية  للنشر لونجمان . مصر .
- تأويل شكل القرآن , تحقيق السيد أحمد صقر ط 1954 دار إحياء الكتب العربية  القاهرة.
- تحليل الخطاب الشعري د . محمد مفتاح ط 2 , 1986 المركز الثقافي العربي , الدار  البيضاء , المغرب
- تحاليل أسلوبية، عبد الهادي الطرابلسي، ط1 ،1992 ، دار الجنوب ، تونس
- ثلاث رسائل في إعجاز القرآن للخطابي، تحقيق محمد خلف الله، د.محمد زغلول  سلام، 1968، القاهرة.
- حرية الابداع ، خالدة سعيد، ط 1979 ،دار العودة، بيروت.
- حدود النص الأدبي ، د.صدوق نور الدين، ط1 1984م ، دار الثقافة بالمغرب.
- خصائص الشوقيات د. محمد الهادي الطرابلسي ط1 ،1996 ، المجلس الأعلى للثقافة ،  القاهرة.
- دراسة الأسلوب بين المعاصرة والتراث د . أحمد ويس مكتبة الزهراء القاهرة .
- دور الكلمة في اللغة لإستيفن أولمان ، ترجمة د. كمال بشر ط1975 القاهرة.
- دلائل الإعجاز لعبد القاهر الجرجاني , تحقيق د . فايز الداية وأخيه ط 1 , 1983 ,  دار قتيبة.
- سر الفصاحة، تأليف الأمير أبي محمد عبد الله بن محمد بن سعيد بن سنان  الخفاجي  الحلبي ،ط1 ،1402 هـ 1982م دار الكتب العلمية ، بيروت .
- شرح القصائد العشر للخطيب للتبريزي ، تحقيق د . فخر الدين قباوة ، ط 4 ، 1980م ،  دار الآفاق ، بيروت
- شفرات النص دراسة سيميولوجية في شعرية القصد والقصيد د.صلاح فضل، ط1 1999 دار  الآداب القاهرة .
- شعر ناجي الموقف والأداة , 1990 دار المعارف بالقاهرة .
- ظواهر أسلوبية في الشعر الحديث في اليمن دراسة وتحليل د. أحمد قاسم الزمر دار  عبادي للنشر صفاء .
- شعر البردوني , دراسة أسلوبية , د . سعيد سالم الجريري، ط 2004م مكتبة الدراسات  الفكرية والنقدية.
- علم الأسلوب , مبادئه وإجراءاته طبعة ،1985،الهيئة العامة للكتاب القاهرة.
- علم الأسلوب مفاهيم وتطبيقات . د . محمد كريم الكوّاز ط 1 , 1426 ميلادي منشورات  جامعة السابع في إبريل، ليبيا.
- علم اللغة العام لفردينان دي سوسير، ترجمة د. يوئيل يوسف عزيز،ط1، 1985، دار آفاق  بغداد
- علم اللغة والدراسات الأدبية برند شبلنر ، ترجمة وتعليق محمد جاد الرب ، د . ط ،  1987م ، الدار الفنية النشر والتوزيع
- عمر بن الفارض , دراسة أسلوبية د. رمضان صادق ، ط م ، 1998 الهيئة المصرية العامة  للكتاب القاهرة
- في النقد الأدبي د. محمد مندور ( د، ت ) دار نهضة مصر للطبع والنشر القاهرة.
- في مناهج الدراسات الأدبية د. حسين الواد ،ط1،19851، منشورات الجامعة
- في منهجية الدراسات الأسلوبية . محمد الهادي الطرابلسي ، في ضمن (اللسانيات  واللغة العربية ) 1981، مركز الدراسات والبحوث . تونس
- كتاب الصناعتين , لأبي هلال العسكري , تحقيق د . مفيد قميحة , ط 1،1981 ، دار  الباز للطباعة والنشر
- لسان العرب لابن منظور، دار صادر، ط1992،بيروت،
- مظاهر التفكير في الأسلوب عند العرب , د. محمد الهادي الطرابلسي , فصلة من كراس  سلسلة الدراسات الأدبية , الجامعة التونسية
- مفاتيح الألسنية ، جورج مونان ، ترجمة الطيب بكوش ،1994م، منشورات سعيدان ، تونس
- مقالات في الشعر الجاهلي يوسف اليوسف، ،ط 1975، منشورات وزارة الثقافة والإرشاد  القومي ، دمشق .
- موسقى الشعر العربي للدكتور شكري عياد،ط2، 1978،دار المعرفة بالقاهرة
- ما الأدب , جان بول سارتر , ترجمة محمد غنيمي هلال , 1961 م ،مكتبة الأنجلو  المصرية
- مبادئ علم الأسلوب العربي.د شكري عياد اللغة والإبداع ، ط1 ، 1988م ، دار  انترناشيونال للطبع والنشر ، القاهرة .
- معجم علم اللغة النظري د. محمد علي الخولي ، ط ثانية ،1991 مكتبة لبنان .
- مفتاح العلوم للسكاكي، دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت.
- منهاج البلغاء وسراج الأدباء , تحقيق د . محمد الحبيب بن خوجة ط1966م تونس.
- نظرية اللغة في النقد العربي، د. عبد الحكيم راضي،1980م، مكتبة الخانجي.
- نظرية البنائية ، د. صلاح فضل ، ط1 ، 1985م ، دار الآفاق الجديدة ، بيروت.
- نظرية النقد الأدبي الحديث , د. يوسف عوض , ط 1 , 1994م ، دار الأمين للنشر  والتوزيع , القاهرة.
- نظرية التلقي لروبرت هولب, ت : عز الدين إسماعيل ، ط 1, 1994 ، النادي الأدبي  بجدة .
- نقد استجابة القارئ تومبكنز،جين،ت:ح  ن ناظم وعلي حاكم ،مراجعة محمد الموسوي،1999  ، ،المجلس الأعلى للثقافة.
الدوريات:
- الأسلوبية الحديثة د.محمد عياد مجلة فصول م1 عدد2 . 1981 م
- القارئ في النص , د. نبيلة إبراهيم , مجلة فصول م 5 ع 1 , 1984
- من قراءة النشأة إلى قراءة التأويل , حسين الواد , مجلة فصول م 5 ع 1 , 1984 م
- من قضايا التلقي والتأويل ، أحمد بو حسن، الرباط ،كلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية  ،جامعة محمد الخامس ، 1995
- - نظرية التأثير والاتصال د. نبيلة إبراهيم ، مجلة فصول المصرية المجلد5،  العدد،1984
المخطوطات:
1-المعلقات العشر في ضوء منهج التأويل التكاملي للنص الشعري ، د . عبد الله  البار ،  رسالة ماجستير في كلية الآداب ، جامعة صنعاء ، 1994م
2-الأسلوبية ومنهج الصناعة الشعرية عند حازم القرطاجني د . يحي المذحجي ، رسالة * 

*دكتور مخطوطة – جامعة محمد الخامس بالرباط عام 2004/2005م.*

----------

